# Help needed what to do next



## izzy977 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have just been though my 3rd ivf and it has failed again.

Had 29 eggs out this time and 10 made it though ok so had 1 put in and 9 frozen...

I have spoken to the hospital today and really confused as they are making re-do what i did on my 2nd cycle which failed. they want me to do a blood test to check that its over 35 and then have two eggs put in and see what happens on that?

I think the reason i'm failing is due to implantion as the eggs are good so the hospital says..

Has anybody got any advice what to do next? 
also wondered if anybody has had inmume tests or any other test to check out all ok?

just need so advice on what to do next?

I'm 33 and my dh is 26 
All good with DH its me i have blocked tubes that have been clipped....

First ivf full cycle dec 2009 which failed
second ivf (Fet) which failed
third ivf full cycle again last month which failed as well

Thank you in advance for any advice in advance xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Izzy

Sorry to hear about your BFNs   - I had 4 failed cycles before finally getting pregnant with twins on my 5th.

In terms of advice:

You produce a lot of eggs, but I would ask for more detail about the quality of them - grading etc....Also did you have a blastocyst transfer (day 5)? I also produced a similar number, but they weren't great quality even though we did OK with the number of embryos. They decided I was polycystic (didn't have the syndrome PCOS, but produced lots of follies) - I was placed on metformin to help improve the quality of the embryos.

My original clinic (where I had 4 BFNs) just wanted me to go along with the same protocol - they seemed to think that if you tried enough times you would get there in the end, I wasn't convinced. I moved to the ARGC and had my immunes tested - I came back with high natural killer cells and had steroid and IVIG treatment.

I also mentioned to them that I never got to test date in the 2ww and they kept a close eye on my progesterone - this was fine on ET day but dropped rapidly afterwards due to my body producing antibodies to progesterone. They gave me gestone as well as cyclogest.

If you are considering immune treatment I would check out the immunes board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 and also get hold of a book called 'is you Body Baby Friendly' by Alan E Beer.

Hope this helps

Karenanna xxx


----------



## izzy977 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you karenanna for your reply.

Will defo look into some more test, I just want to make sure i can  do everything i can before i go though my next cycle...   

Will look into getting the book you said about as well.

thank you again 
xxx


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi!
I just wanted to ask some advice please.
I've not long finished my first failed IVF cycle. My AMH is 'undetectable' but FSH & LH good. I was on 450 Menopur & Supercur. I only produced 2 follicles but both contained an egg and both fertilised (although 1 by 2 sperm so abnormal). Had 1 grade 1 embryo transferred on day 2 but AF arrived on day 12 so BFN. 

We're going to have another try in the new year with a new clinic. Have my F/U on Tuesday. I just don't understand what could have gone wrong. I do have an underactive thyroid but got my TSH down to 1.39 before tx started. Is there anything I could have checked? I've seen the list of tests recommended but it's all very confusing!

xxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Izzy, 
Sorry to hear about your failed cycle, I had two failed cycles and I also thought my problem was implantation as I have always spotted in my luteal phase and bled early in both cycles. I decided to cover as many bases as possible to tackle this:
- started running to increase blood flow
-had hysteroscopy to check no physical problems preventing implantation
-started on various vitamins including B6 + B complex, thought to assist with lining (search for Angelbumps thread which has all the supplement info - really brilliant resource)
- requested increased luteal support by taking both cyclogest and gestone
- requested hcg to take as luteal support
- had level 1 tests and took clexane as a precaution even though they came back ok. I decided we couldnt afford the full immune route at this stage
- assisted hatching
- took low dose steriods after transfer. 

I will never know which of these did the trick or whether it was just a case of third time lucky but it really helped my pma through the cycle to feel like I was at least trying something different. I'm not out of the woods yet but so grateful to be where I am. 

Best wishes for next treatment and masses of luck whatever you decide xx


----------



## izzy977 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Marieclare for all your information.

Having blood test done in the next couple of weeks and then go from there

hopefully 2011 is going to be our year!  

xx


----------

